# BCS, български, македонски, словенски: взаимна разбираемост



## Orlin

Здравейте! В "голямата" тема за взаимната разбираемост на славянските езици преобладава мнението, че славянските езици като цяло не са достатъчно взаимно разбираеми, за да може да се водят свободно разговори всеки на своя език. Интересува ме как стои въпросът в рамките на южната група славянски езици: можем ли ние, носителите на тези езици, свободно да се разбираме, ако всеки говори на своя език? Аз лично се чувствам съвсем комфортно в южнославянска среда и мога да разбирам всеки южнославянски език независимо дали го активно познавам или не. Ако желаете, можете да сравните ситуацията с другите 2 големи групи славянски езици - дали езиците от другите групи са взаимно по-близки или не?
Моля желаещите участници да пишат на южнославянски език по свой избор, ако това е възможно. Предварително ви благодаря!


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Здравейте! В "голямата" тема за взаимната разбираемост на славянските езици преобладава мнението, че славянските езици като цяло не са достатъчно взаимно разбираеми, за да може да се водят свободно разговори всеки на своя език. Интересува ме как стои въпросът в рамките на южната група славянски езици: можем ли ние, носителите на тези езици, свободно да се разбираме, ако всеки говори на своя език? Аз лично се чувствам съвсем комфортно в южнославянска среда и мога да разбирам всеки южнославянски език независимо дали го активно познавам или не. Ако желаете, можете да сравните ситуацията с другите 2 големи групи славянски езици - дали езиците от другите групи са взаимно по-близки или не?
> Моля желаещите участници да пишат на южнославянски език по свой избор, ако това е възможно. Предварително ви благодаря!



Not to discourage any other users from contributing to the discussion, but I feel this has been done to death, and without any large-scale comparison of lexical material, I don't think we'll get any closer to definitively answering this question. As speakers of South Slavic languages we have all vouched for the fairly high degree of mutual intelligibility: lexical similarity and exposure/proximity are the key factors.

In fact, the level of mutual intelligibility closely corresponds to these languages' classification; i.e. Slovene is closest to peripheral Croatian dialects, the BCS languages are different national standards of the same dialect and Macedonian is transitional between BCS and Bulgarian.

I enjoy these threads, but I don't think much more can be said than what already has been.


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> not to discourage any other users from contributing to the discussion, but i feel this has been done to death, and without any large-scale comparison of lexical material, i don't think we'll get any closer to definitively answering this question. As speakers of south slavic languages we have all vouched for the fairly high degree of mutual intelligibility: Lexical similarity and exposure/proximity are the key factors.
> 
> In fact, the level of mutual intelligibility closely corresponds to these languages' classification; i.e. Slovene is closest to peripheral croatian dialects, the bcs languages are different national standards of the same dialect and macedonian is transitional between bcs and bulgarian.
> 
> I enjoy these threads, but i don't think much more can be said than what already has been.


Благодаря, но аз отворих темата най-вече поради това, че се учудвам защо всички ние, говорещи южнославянски езици, толкова много се стремим да общуваме тук на английски език, ако наистина можем да се разбираме достатъчно добре на южнославянски езици, което и ти признаваш (може на "ти", нали?). Аз имам определено лично отношение към английския език, но не това е най-важното: все пак това не е английски форум и би ни било много по-лесно да пишем на родните си езици или на друг познат южнославянски език вместо да се мъчим на английски, нали? Длъжни ли всички да "се глобализираме" или сляпо да следваме модата? Или толкова се боим, че другите няма да разберат?


----------



## Vulcho

Орлине, ако всеки пише на своя език, ще го разбират само съседите. Освен това не съм съгласен, че се "мъчим" с английския. За мен лично няма славянски език, който да разбирам по-лесно от английски.


----------



## nonik

Vulcho said:


> Орлине, ако всеки пише на своя език, ще го разбират само съседите. Освен това не съм съгласен, че се "мъчим" с английския. За мен лично няма славянски език, който да разбирам по-лесно от английски...................................why not to try  ?


----------



## Orlin

Vulcho said:


> Орлине, ако всеки пише на своя език, ще го разбират само съседите. Освен това не съм съгласен, че се "мъчим" с английския. За мен лично няма славянски език, който да разбирам по-лесно от английски.


 


nonik said:


> Vulcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Орлине, ако всеки пише на своя език, ще го разбират само съседите. Освен това не съм съгласен, че се "мъчим" с английския. За мен лично няма славянски език, който да разбирам по-лесно от английски...................................why not to try  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Vulcho, не Ви ли е интересно да прочетете и разберете, доколкото е възможно, текст на славянски език, който не познавате активно? За мен да чета дискусия на английски ми е безинтересно освен ако съдържанието не е особено интересно, защото случаят, в който участниците имат общ език, е тривиален и очевидно ще се разберат сравнително лесно. Освен това английски има почти навсякъде в Интернет и в реалния живот и затова също не би следвало да прави впечатление, докато повечето славянски езици са редки. За мен това, че на този форум мога да се "срещна" с други участници от славянски държави и да получа впечатления от другите славянски езици, е много по-ценно от английския език, който не е роден език на мнозинството участници на този подфорум. Аз се чувствам комфортно с всякакви южнославянски езици. Питам другите дали и те се чувстват така.
Click to expand...


----------



## nonik

Аз се чувствам комфортно с всякакви южнославянски езици. Питам другите дали и те се чувстват така...........................I dont have problem with that, even I am not fluent in any south slavic language. But problem is that people dont want to discuss in the way, what you are proposing, they are prefering english language, even betwen slavic sub-groups ) But if you agree, I will stay, and learn from what you are writting, even I dont understand 100%.


----------



## Sobakus

У меня такое впечатление сложилось, что южнославянские языки среди других славянских больше всего разнятся, и если соседние языки (БСХ-Словенский) взаимопонимаемы, то дела обстоят сложнее с остальными. Впрочем, неудивительно, это самая большая группа славянских языков ведь. Нет ли каких-нибудь данных о совпадающей лексике среди них? Я читал, что, несмотря на сильные различия в грамматике, словарный состав у них близкий, но по моим собственным ощущениям и слова разнятся достаточно значительно, даже например между БХС и Болгарским. Из всех южнославянских языков без подготовки мне был относительно понятен лишь Болгарский, остальные даже в письменном виде приводили в тупик.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Sobakus said:


> У меня такое впечатление сложилось, что южнославянские языки среди других славянских больше всего разнятся, и если соседние языки (БСХ-Словенский) взаимопонимаемы, то дела обстоят сложнее с остальными. Впрочем, неудивительно, это самая большая группа славянских языков ведь. Нет ли каких-нибудь данных о совпадающей лексике среди них? Я читал, что, несмотря на сильные различия в грамматике, словарный состав у них близкий, но по моим собственным ощущениям и слова разнятся достаточно значительно, даже например между БХС и Болгарским. Из всех южнославянских языков без подготовки мне был относительно понятен лишь Болгарский, остальные даже в письменном виде приводили в тупик.



Južnoslovenski jezici predstavljaju svojevrsni miks slovenskih reči. Mislim da je razlog njihovom eventualnom boljem razumevanju u tome što oni imaju reči i iz istočne i iz zapadne grupe. Druga prepostavka, moja i amaterska, jeste veliki broj stranih reči koje ovi jezici dele. Svi su bili dugo godina pod vlašću stranih država i primili su veliki broj tuđica koje su poznate celom slovenskom jugu. Takođe, ja imam utisak da su južni Sloveni možda komunikativniji.


----------



## Orlin

Aleksey Groz said:


> Južnoslovenski jezici predstavljaju svojevrsni miks slovenskih reči. Mislim da je razlog njihovom eventualnom boljem razumevanju u tome što oni imaju reči i iz istočne i iz zapadne grupe. Druga prepostavka, moja i amaterska, jeste veliki broj stranih reči koje ovi jezici dele. Svi su bili dugo godina pod vlašću stranih država i primili su veliki broj tuđica koje su poznate celom slovenskom jugu. Takođe, ja imam utisak da su južni Sloveni možda komunikativniji.


Ja se slažem da su južnoslovenski jezici bili pod uticajem nekih bitnih zajedničkih faktora za jezički razvoj (npr. crkvenoslovenski jezik ili osmanska vlast), ali po meni, najmanje šta se leksika tiče, uticaj drugih država pod čijoj vlašću su južnoslovenski narodi dugo bili, određuje neke važne leksičke razlike: npr. se osmanizmi gotovo ne sreću u slovenačkom i perifernim hrvatskim dijalektima pošto nisu bili pod turskom vladom; prisustvo reći iz zapadnoslovenskih jezika i nemačkog je značajno više u BCS i slovenačkom nego u bugarskom i makedonskom zbog toga što su današnja Slovenija i neke BCS zemlje u neko vreme bili u Austrijskom carstvu; bugarski ima mnogo više reči iz ruskog nego svi ostali južnoslovenski jezici zbog jakog uticaja Rusije/SSSR na Bugarsku u 19. i 20. veku itd. (čini mi se da tzv. "viši registar jezika" značajno više razlikuje u južnoslovenskim jezicima nego "niži registar" jer se bazisni vokabular relativno malo menja tokom vremena i mnogo manje zavisi od kulturnih, političkih i religioznih faktora).
Mislim da govornici bilo kog BCS jezika relativno lako razumeju sve ostale slovenske jezike južne grupe jer su BCS jezici izuzetno uzajamno razumljivi, a ostali jezici naše grupe su sasedni nekom BCS jeziku i zato moraju biti uzajamno razumljivi s BCS, dok je kombinacija slovenački vs. bugarski/makedonski veoma slabo uzajamno razumljiva. Ja razumem slovenački ali verujem da bih razumeo skoro ništa da nisam bio upoznat s BCS (ako je situacija drugačija iz makedonske/slovenačke pozicije, ispravite me).


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Orlin said:


> Ja se slažem da su južnoslovenski jezici bili pod uticajem nekih bitnih zajedničkih faktora za jezički razvoj (npr. crkvenoslovenski jezik ili osmanska vlast), ali po meni, najmanje šta se leksika tiče, uticaj drugih država pod čijoj vlašću su južnoslovenski narodi dugo bili, određuje neke važne leksičke razlike: npr. se osmanizmi gotovo ne sreću u slovenačkom i perifernim hrvatskim dijalektima pošto nisu bili pod turskom vladom; prisustvo reći iz zapadnoslovenskih jezika i nemačkog je značajno više u BCS i slovenačkom nego u bugarskom i makedonskom zbog toga što su današnja Slovenija i neke BCS zemlje u neko vreme bili u Austrijskom carstvu; bugarski ima mnogo više reči iz ruskog nego svi ostali južnoslovenski jezici zbog jakog uticaja Rusije/SSSR na Bugarsku u 19. i 20. veku itd. (čini mi se da tzv. "viši registar jezika" značajno više razlikuje u južnoslovenskim jezicima nego "niži registar" jer se bazisni vokabular relativno malo menja tokom vremena i mnogo manje zavisi od kulturnih, političkih i religioznih faktora).
> Mislim da govornici bilo kog BCS jezika relativno lako razumeju sve ostale slovenske jezike južne grupe jer su BCS jezici izuzetno uzajamno razumljivi, a ostali jezici naše grupe su sasedni nekom BCS jeziku i zato moraju biti uzajamno razumljivi s BCS, dok je kombinacija slovenački vs. bugarski/makedonski veoma slabo uzajamno razumljiva. Ja razumem slovenački ali verujem da bih razumeo skoro ništa da nisam bio upoznat s BCS (ako je situacija drugačija iz makedonske/slovenačke pozicije, ispravite me).



Da, postoji razlika u ''višem'' i ''nižem'' jeziku. Ali opet, ono što čini ključ razumevanja, jeste najčešće niži registar, kao najfrekventniji. Ne znam koliko Sobakus, koji je i postavio ovo pitanje, misli uopšteno na sve južnoslovenske jezike, ali čini mi se da mu je pretpostavka zasnovana više na odnosu slovenačkog i BCS-a i bugarskog i BCS-a, a možda manje na iskustvu bugarskog i slovenačkog.
Što se tuđica tiče, to takođe nije jednostavno pitanje. Slovenački predstavlja svojevrsni miks autohtonih neologizama i raznovrsnih pozajmljenica iz češkog, ruskog i BCS-a. 
U samom BCS-u, situacija je još složenija. U Hrvatskoj je predominantan uticaj nemačkih i italijanskih (venetskih) pozajmljenica. Međutim, u Hrvatskoj je, zbog purističke lingvističke politike, nastalo znatno više neologizama koje su urađene po češkom modelu.  
U Srbiji, postoji nekoliko slojeva. Na početku Srpske revolucije (1804.), dolazi do ruskog uticaja putem slavjanoserbskog govora Srba iz Austro-Ugarske. Pre toga, rusizmi u središnjoj Srbiji (npr. Šumadiji), gotovo da nisu ni postojali. To je korpus reči i izraza koji su već tada i u samoj Rusiji prestavljali arhaizme. Međutim, reformom Vuka Karadžića slavjanoserbski i svi rusizmi koje je on uključivao bivaju ''proterani'' iz srpskog jezika. Od tada, u Srbiji se neologizmi takođe zasnivaju na češkom uzoru, dolazi do pozajmljenica iz hrvatskog jezika i do mnogo veće otvorenosti ka zapadnoevropskim (pre svega, francuskim) tuđicama. Ali, i pored toga, ostalo je nešto rusizama koji su se dobro uklopili u srpski (npr. prevashodno, izvinite), ali i nekih koji su ostali samo u ''višem registru'' (npr. reč *lice* koja se koristi u zvaničnoj komunikaciji nasuprot reči  *osoba* koja se koristi u svakodnevnom, kolokvijalnom govoru). 
Danas, mnoge reči koje se u Hrvatskoj smatraju srbizmima, nisu ništa drugo do rusizmi koji su na ovaj način došli u Srbiju.
U bugarskom jeziku, mislim da do glavnog prodora rusizama dolazi posle 1878. I to ne posredno (preko nekog veštačkog jezika, poput slavjanoserbskog), već direktno, iz modernog ruskog. Ne znam kakava je istorija i sudbina ovih reči bila u bugarskom, ali čini mi se da nisu bili tako drastičko ''proterani'', kao što je to bio slučaj u Srbiji. 
Raspisao sam se, ali hteo sam samo da pokažem kakvi prelazi i uticaji (na primeru samo rusizama) postoje među južnoslovenskim jezicima.


----------



## Orlin

I ja mislim da je niži registar važniji za razumevanje zbog velike frekvencije, samo za specijalizirane tekstove je viši registar bitan - npr. bugarski i makedonski se gotovo ne razlikuju u "nižem" jeziku i zato se velika većina Bugara slaže da za "obične" makedonske tekstove nije potreban prevod; s druge strane, makedonski koristi terminologiju i druge reči "višeg registra" uglavnom sličnim srpskim dok bugarski ima reči većinom sličnih ruskim u takvim slučajima. Zbog svega ovog, Bugari imaju primetljive teškoće sa specijaliziranim makedonskim tekstovima i mnogi misle da je neka vrsta prevoda potrebna (neki izbegavaju taj termin i kažu "adaptacija" ili nešto u ovom duhu - dalja objašnjenja ovog fenomena su nažalost off-topic ovde) dok je specijaliziran makedonski sasvim dostupan Srbima, a Bugari mogu da čitaju ruske specijalizirane tekstove bez posebnih problema (pretpostavljam da isto važi za Ruse u odnosu na bugarski).
Istina je da je ruski uticaj na bugarski postao značajan nakon Oslobođenja u 1878. god., ali ruski je počeo delovati na bugarski i nekako ranije u 19. veku jer je značajan broj Bugara dobijao obrazovanje u Rusiji i pre 1878. god. Ruski politički i kulturni uticaj je bio tako jak u prvim godinama posle 1878., i onda je ruski igrao važnu ulogu za formiranje modernog književnog bugarskog jezika (što objašnjava zašto su bugarska i ruska terminologija u mnogim oblastima tako bliske). Drugi period s važnim uticajem ruskog (verovatno još jači?) na bugarski bio je 1945-90 god. zbog toga što je Bugarska bila najbliži saveznik SSSR u Centralnoj i Istočnoj Evropi (sasvim moguće je bilo postati 16. republika SSSR), i jezik se strašno napunio rusizmima. "Veliko" proteranje rusizama je počeo nakon 1990. god. - bilo zbog toga što je veliki broj takvih reči bio sasvim nepotreban (dupliraju se s "pravim" bugarskim rečima) ili pošto je taj vokabular imao jak "ideološki šmek", što nam je jako smetao u politički burnom razdoblju početka 1990-ih. Mislim da drugi južnoslovenski jezici nikada nisu imali takav jak uticaj od strane ruskog.


----------



## Sobakus

aleksey groz said:


> ne znam koliko sobakus, koji je i postavio ovo pitanje, misli uopšteno na sve južnoslovenske jezike, ali čini mi se da mu je pretpostavka zasnovana više na odnosu slovenačkog i bcs-a i bugarskog i bcs-a, a možda manje na iskustvu bugarskog i slovenačkog.



Не, скорее наоборот. Что БХС и Болгарский взаимопонимаемы по крайней мере в "нижнем" регистре, это я и читал, и сам мог убедиться на этом форуме. Орлин подтвердил мои собственные догадки о том, что БХС всилу своего географического положения должен быть понятен всем южным славянам, хотя, судя по вашим и его пояснениям в этой теме, всё несколько сложнее. Но вот если взять пару Словенский - Болгарский, словарные различия становятся уже очень весомыми. Это между прочим даёт некоторым повод заявлять, что южнославянские языки выделяются скорее в географическом, чем в языковом плане, то есть они настолько разнятся, что не все отнесли бы их к одной языковой ветви. В восточной и западной ветвях ведь все основные языки между собою граничат, поэтому в лексическом плане намного ближе, чем южнославянские, мне кажется. Во всяком случае, ни про один из них носитель другого не сказал бы:


			
				orlin said:
			
		

> ja razumem slovenački ali verujem da bih razumeo skoro ništa da nisam bio upoznat s bcs


Мне любопытно, а каково положение дел с парой Словенский - Сербский(восточный БХС)?


----------



## Orlin

sobakus said:


> Мне любопытно, а каково положение дел с парой Словенский - Сербский(восточный БХС)?


По-моему словенский взаимопонимаем со всеми стандартами БХС, но вероятно взаимопонимаемость несколько больше с "западным", чем с "восточным" БХС - это вытекает из очевидных географических и культурных факторов. Я лично активно знаком преимущественно с сербским (болгарину он значительно легче выучить, чем хорватский, и в некоторой степени легче боснийского), а на других стандартах БХС я почти не могу говорить или писать, только хорошо понимать, но мне это достаточно для по крайней мере среднего уровня понимания словенского. Однако выучить словенский мне вероятно никак не будет легко.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Sobakus said:


> Не, скорее наоборот. Что БХС и Болгарский взаимопонимаемы по крайней мере в "нижнем" регистре, это я и читал, и сам мог убедиться на этом форуме. Орлин подтвердил мои собственные догадки о том, что БХС всилу своего географического положения должен быть понятен всем южным славянам, хотя, судя по вашим и его пояснениям в этой теме, всё несколько сложнее. Но вот если взять пару Словенский - Болгарский, словарные различия становятся уже очень весомыми. Это между прочим даёт некоторым повод заявлять, что южнославянские языки выделяются скорее в географическом, чем в языковом плане, то есть они настолько разнятся, что не все отнесли бы их к одной языковой ветви. В восточной и западной ветвях ведь все основные языки между собою граничат, поэтому в лексическом плане намного ближе, чем южнославянские, мне кажется. Во всяком случае, ни про один из них носитель другого не сказал бы:
> 
> Мне любопытно, а каково положение дел с парой Словенский - Сербский(восточный БХС)?



Ja mislim da razumevanje na relaciji slovenački-BHS nije toliko na nacionalnom, koliko na regionalnom nivou. Slovenački najbolje razumeju krajevi kajkavskog regiona (okolina Zagreba, Zagorje, Međumurje). Za čakavski region ne znam, ali mislim da i oni bolje razumeju slovenački nego štokavci. Štokavski region (posebno onaj deo koji je je oduvek bio štokavski, kao što su srednja i istočna Bosna i Hercegovina, južna Dalmacija i Dubrovnik, Crna Gora i severna i centralna Srbija) razume slovenački ali sa velikim ograničenjima. Štokavci nemaju u istoriji svog jezika podudarne gramatičke i fonetske oblike sa slovenačkim (kao što ih imaju čakavci, a posebno kajkavci). Mislim da je najniži nivo razumevanja između prizrensko-južnomoravskog dijalekta i slovenačkog, što je i razumljivo usled njihove geografske, ali i lingvo-istorijske distance.


----------



## Orlin

I ja mislim da je južnoslovenska grupa najveća po broju jezika i najraznovrsnija lingvistički od sve 3 slovenske grupe da je ona definirana više na geografskoj nego na lingvističkoj osnovi (zanimljivo je to da je naša grupa nalmalobrojnija po broju govornika i zauzima najmanju površinu - samo veliki deo Balkanskog Poluostrva) po analogiji sa zapadnom i istočnom grupom.
Ali nisam još dobio odgovor na moje "glavno" pitanje: Da li mi južni Sloveni možemo komunicirati bez upotrebe bilo kog zajedničkog jezika? Ja mislim da usprkos svim problemima ipak možemo - ovaj forum je dokaz da se uzajamno razumemo. Zasada su samo 2 južnoslovenska jezika predstavljena na temi, hteo bih mnenja i od govornika ostalih južnoslovenskih jezika.

P. S.: Kakav jezik biste koristili dok ste u drugoj slovenskoj državi na Balkanu? Ja bih govorio na bugarskom u Makedoniji i na srpskom u svakoj drugoj.


----------

